# Chicago Hobby Show



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'll be heading out for the CHS on Thursday and plan to stay over until Friday. I'll hopefully be able to get some pictures on-line Thursday evening and maybe get some good scoops for everyone. Once I get some pictures posted I'll post here to let everyone know where to find them.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks Hank


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here are a couple of pics of Tekin's new ESCs... naked! The cases for the ESCs haven't arrived so we get to see the guts. The brushless ESC that was on display was actually used in an "enduro" event (can't remember how long but I think they said 3 hours) where it finished 4th.

The new ESCs should be available by the end of the year. Yes, Tekin is getting into making servos. The first will be large scale and mini servos with standard sized foir follow later.

R1 ESC will have 5T limit, R1 Pro will have no limit. They are basically the same ESC except the pro has an additional "layer" of FETs

Retail prices of the FX Pro = $249 - R1 pro = $340 - As we know street prices will be less.


Tekin FX Brushed ESC









Tekin R1 Brushless ESC









Tekin Large Scale Servo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

More to info come, all the pictures are on the photo album at http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/518


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Of course we have to have a few pics of Losi's Micro Truck. It is pretty cool but not sure just how popular it will be.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Trinity was showing a lot of Team Magic product as they are now the exclusive distributor of Team Magic in the U.S. They do have some cool stuff. Pics of the prototype TC and a motor lathe (poor pic).Also shown was the 1/10 scale brushless motor.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A new Chinese company selling under the name of Smartech had a 1/5 4wd 28cc gasoline powered truck they were showing. They also have a fullline of chargers, nitro engines, 8th & 10th scale kits. Expect to see them on sale sometime next year.

As a note, there were a number of Chinese companiesat the show. The vast majority were displaying LiPo batteries and chargers.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Mamba 10th scale Brushless ESC and motor. It's BIG compared to the lastest Novak, LRP and Tekin ESCs.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A couple of pics of the Rock Crawling demo and the Monster Truck track.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And finally something that I just HAVE to have! A ride on motorized cooler!!!!! 2 hours run time and 13mph!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My overall impressions is it was pretty boring. Not really any "ground breaking" stuff. The new Tekin stuff looks nice and is really small. The Losi Mirco Truck is cool but I don't think it will have the hit status that the 18T did. Overall, just upgrades of exsisting equip.


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

that team majic prototype tc looks pretty sweet...is there a website i can go to for that?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hank,
I was there all day on Thursday.  Sorry I missed you!! 
I have to agree with you. The day was uneventful. Kind of quiet and not as big as I had hoped it would be. 

LOTS of business taking place and poeple sitting in booths and talking, wheeling and dealing!! 

The coolest place to me was the small Traxxas dirt track. They were showing off the new Rustler and Stampede for anyone to drive. Steve Slayden Traxxas TOP Dawg Revo Driver was one my marshalls!! 
I was very impressed with speed and handling of the new vehicles. They come with a 12T motor and new ESC with a lot of features including a 50% setting that would allow a novice driver to tone down the throttle to get used to driving the trucks. 
Another Feature I was told about by the president of Traxxas that would of interest to any hobby shop or track operator. The Traxxas vehicle loan program. Traxxas has a fleet of Stampeded and Rustlers packages that they will loan to any organization that is doing a promotional race. Call them for details.

The big scale guys at Molzer Mowery Racing had all their big scale On Road and Off Road Gas cars and trucks there... but when I said I run electric only they HAD to tempt me with a 1/6th scale Brushless Electric Off Road Buggy and Monster Truck. Using dual 8 cells sub C packs OR Lipos, they are capable of over 40 mph. 

All the Magazines were there with free issues. 

Another COOL item was the one at www.technosportsinc.com 
An Emaxx and Tmaxx with a Fully functional turret mounted with paint ball guns on top. Capable of 60 degree rotation, and 10 degree tilt for the sport version with single fire trigger action. The Full blown paint ball fighter version had more motion and an automatic fire feature that would fire 10-15 rounds per second. 

Excecutive Editors of RC Car Action and RC Driver and I am sure the other magazines would like it too.. Send them pics of your local tracks and races along with descriptions of the facility and racing. The said they will be happy to put the pics and info in their magazines.

Have to mention Thunder Tech. AWESOME Carbon Fiber Crawler and Monster Truck chassis's along with a track layout to highlight that aspect of the hobby. Beautiful scale looking paint jobs of all the popular monster trucks.

These are just a few details and highlight of my whirlwind tour of the of the show. Next time I hope to be able to spend more time....
Dan


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Too bad I didn't get to see you Dan... wish I'd known you were going. I did get some insights in the future of brushless motors from Jim at Tekin.

My guess is it will take a few years for the whole brushless thing to settle down. First are rules that the orgs. have in place. ROAR allows sensored and sensorless motors, IFMAR only allows sensored motors. ROAR has rules in place for construction that IFMAR doesn't. So until both can come to some type of common rules it will make it very hard on the manufacturers.

Also, a 7.5t motor from one manufacturer may have completely different performance from another manufacturer. Jim stated that his motors perform about the same and the "orange" brand with 3 less turns. It all has to do with the construction (Novak uses ROAR rules and Tekin doesn't for it's first development motors), magnet size and air gap.

Not using ROAR construction rules means you can gear the Tekin development motors MUCH lower then ROAR speced motor. Also, brushless motors like to be run at full throttle and are much more eff. at full throttle. So sizing the motor to your needs is much more important.

His conclusion was that once everything settles down in the brushless world that most racers will have a couple different cans with different winds and a couple different arms (magnets) and swap parts to make the motor they need. A larger magnet means a smaller air gap, this gives you more torque. So if you need a less torque you can swap in a smaller magnet to tune the motor.


----------

